# New Member - Question regarding Ovation II



## vincel (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, I just moved into a house that has a gas fireplace in it.  The owners manual is with it and it says it's an Ovation II Direct Vent Gas WG3 Top Vent.  I do not need this and want to sell it.  I can't find anything online regarding an Ovation series fireplace.  Is there a manufacture of this that anyone knows of?   Does anyone have any thoughts on where the best place to sell something like this is?

Thanks for your help...Vince


----------



## coreystaf (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi Vincel
Your Ovation fireplace is WAS manufactured by Whitfield, in the days before Lennox bought them.  Its probably between 8-10 years old or so.  As long as everything is in tact, it may be a decent heater for someone, they seemed to be pretty reliable in their day.


----------



## vincel (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Corey....any idea where a good place to advertise it would be?


----------



## coreystaf (Sep 5, 2008)

There is a thread here for selling items, craigslist, newspaper?  You should be able to get a conversion kit to go to lp or nat, from whichever you are on currently, that may double your potential to sell it.  If I can help you locate parts, feel free to let me know, I am a Lennox retailer.


----------

